# A Short film that spoofs Big Budget Movie trailers



## NiGHtS (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey there folks, 

As an aspiring film-maker, I decided to make a simple, short film in the vein of a big budget movie trailer using a not so big budget concept; making Chapati's. It's all in the name of fun and for me to learn about what it takes to shoot, edit and light great films (as well as getting to grips with my new camera). Featuring Original Music by DevSo Music, a good friend of mine.

It's the first in a series of what I like to call: "It's a Cinematic Life!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice camerawork and editing. However no text cutaways "coming Summer 2013", "the paratha way to...." and such like interspersed throughout it all? I would have thought that would have been a fairly essential element.


----------



## Engert (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice work dude. Awesome.


----------



## dickfour (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks wicked yummy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 30, 2013)

NiGHtS said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> As an aspiring film-maker, I decided to make a simple, short film in the vein of a big budget movie trailer using a not so big budget concept; making Chapati's. It's all in the name of fun and for me to learn about what it takes to shoot, edit and light great films (as well as getting to grips with my new camera). Featuring Original Music by DevSo Music, a good friend of mine.
> 
> It's the first in a series of what I like to call: "It's a Cinematic Life!"



Like FAST6191 said, it's missing a "Coming Soon" at the very end after the title, and some text inbetween would be nice. Also it seems like text always zooms out from the sides in trailers, not fades in. Might just be my imagination though.


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, such great comments  Thanks guys! 



FAST6191 said:


> Nice camerawork and editing. However no text cutaways "coming Summer 2013", "the paratha way to...." and such like interspersed throughout it all? I would have thought that would have been a fairly essential element.


 
Ah! Yes! That would've been brilliant! Ah well we learn...to be honest I don't know how I missed that one out really, I even got obscure things like shots rising from below looking at big towers (or in my case a pan)...now I feel daft haha!


----------



## Engert (Apr 30, 2013)

What's important is that you know how to use the camera and incorporate it with music. Don't worry about the details for now.
Your camera movement is pretty good.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

That was pretty good, I can't wait to see more!

Though you're parodying modern trailers and didn't even include a "BWOOOOOOOOONG" or two? Come on, that's essential!


----------



## NiGHtS (May 1, 2013)

Engert said:


> What's important is that you know how to use the camera and incorporate it with music. Don't worry about the details for now.
> Your camera movement is pretty good.


 
Thanks buddy, appreciate it 



Gahars said:


> That was pretty good, I can't wait to see more!
> 
> Though you're parodying modern trailers and didn't even include a "BWOOOOOOOOONG" or two? Come on, that's essential!



Haha! I know exactly what you mean, and while it was tempting and this might sound silly, I thought everyone who parodies big budget stuff usually picks on that more than anything, especially Honest Trailers! Plus I just wanted to make it original at the same time...But hey everything's an opinion and it could've been pretty funny!


----------

